# Best way to clean crusty eyes?



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

What’s the best way to clean crusty eyes? I’ve tried cotton balls, cotton pads and a towel with warm water but it’s hard to get Mando to stay still long enough to wipe his eyes while the cotton balls/pads or towel is wet enough, even with treats. He’s got tear staining in one eye (maybe both but it’s more visible in one eye due to his color). It would be a nice bonus to get that cleared up but I’m more focused on just keeping his eye area clean. Any suggestions for keeping him still enough besides treats (I certainly don’t want to hurt or scare him) and other ways of cleaning his eyes?


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Following this thread with interest. Would love some tips on this as well


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Finley's tear stains seemed awful (she's mostly white) until we got her groomed last week. I was really beginning to think it was hopeless. She still has a little staining, but we realized after the haircut, that what made it look awful was the longer stained fur around her eyes; when that was trimmed, the set-in stains were cut away. Now it's easier to comb the little crusties out as well, without having to deal with getting a comb through the long fur. She squirms a little when I first put a warm washcloth on her face, but then she relaxes into it, like she's having a spa treatment. I don't push it - just a little bit a day, like a compress for a few seconds and then a little rubbing. Trying to clean of her mouth and chin is a different story - usually that takes two of us, and we have varying degrees of success. If you're planning to get Mando's fur trimmed at some point, the crusties should be easier to manage. 

I'm sure those who keep their dogs in longer coats will have some good tips for you.

We do sprinkle Vetclassics Tear Stain on her food every morning, recommended by ShamaMama. I don't have any basis for comparison, since we've never had this issue in other dogs, but I don't want to stop using it, in case it is helping!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just use plain filtered water. Dampen the area with a wet washcloth or cotton ball, wait a few seconds, then comb the debris away with a face comb.

NOTHING you can do will make the stains go away. You just have to wait for them to grow out... And it is very likely that they will get worse through teething. But they also will probably get much better once he is DONE teething. Then the stained part will grow out over time. Panda had pretty bad tear stains from about 6-12 months, then it completely went away after that.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I clean Willow's eyes every morning using a damp cosmetic wipe. Just a plain, ole cosmetic wipe. Not the ones that contain anything for makeup removal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I clean Willow's eyes every morning using a damp cosmetic wipe. Just a plain, ole cosmetic wipe. Not the ones that contain anything for makeup removal.


Those are exactly what I use too.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mando's Mommy said:


> What’s the best way to clean crusty eyes?


We use a damp washcloth with filtered water (Britta filter). We wash from the tear ducts downward. We do it daily. (takes a couple of minutes) This has eliminated the problem for us.

We have never found a way to eliminate the stains once established. You just have to let the hair under the eyes grow out and then cut the stain out. Once you get into a routine, it is easy to maintain.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

One thing that can contribute to tear staining is the hair poking the eyes. I think a person has to decide if they are going to keep the eye hair trimmed short which will require lots of maintenance because when it grows it starts to poke the eyes. Or, do you want to let the hair grow out so it will lay nicely and not poke the eyes. I wish I had let Mia’s eye hairs grow out when she was younger. I have been trimming them for years. I could never make it through the growing out process because it was too painful to see her eyes being poked. Anyway, after 12 years (duh) mom finally is growing them out. It is a long painful process but getting there. She is now pretty stained up from being poked during the growing out phase but I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Anyway, lesson learned. If I had it to do over, the eye hair would NEVER be trimmed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> One thing that can contribute to tear staining is the hair poking the eyes. I think a person has to decide if they are going to keep the eye hair trimmed short which will require lots of maintenance because when it grows it starts to poke the eyes. Or, do you want to let the hair grow out so it will lay nicely and not poke the eyes. I wish I had let Mia’s eye hairs grow out when she was younger. I have been trimming them for years. I could never make it through the growing out process because it was too painful to see her eyes being poked. Anyway, after 12 years (duh) mom finally is growing them out. It is a long painful process but getting there. She is now pretty stained up from being poked during the growing out phase but I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Anyway, lesson learned. If I had it to do over, the eye hair would NEVER be trimmed!


Absolutely true in an older dog, but this is a young puppy, so I am pretty sure that is not the issue' Their initial puppy hair is very soft, and I'd be VERY surprised if Pam trimmed it at all.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Ho do you get you dogs


krandall said:


> Absolutely true in an older dog, but this is a young puppy, so I am pretty sure that is not the issue' Their initial puppy hair is very soft, and I'd be VERY surprised if Pam trimmed it at all.


I don't think it's puppy hair poking him in the eyes. Pam mentioned that it's developmental at this point (immature tear ducts most likely) when we picked him up, which is why I'm primarily focused on how to get Mando to stay still long enough to clean his eyes without hurting/scaring him and whether there was a better way of cleaning him than what I've been doing. I think I need to use cosmetic pads or a towel with more water and keep trying until he gets used to having his face wiped/cleaned. I don't blame him for being scared of having anything come close to his eyes! I used to wear contacts and remember how anxiety-inducing it was to learn how to put in contacts by myself and I was the one with the object coming towards my own eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Ho do you get you dogs
> 
> I don't think it's puppy hair poking him in the eyes. Pam mentioned that it's developmental at this point (immature tear ducts most likely) when we picked him up, which is why I'm primarily focused on how to get Mando to stay still long enough to clean his eyes without hurting/scaring him and whether there was a better way of cleaning him than what I've been doing. I think I need to use cosmetic pads or a towel with more water and keep trying until he gets used to having his face wiped/cleaned. I don't blame him for being scared of having anything come close to his eyes! I used to wear contacts and remember how anxiety-inducing it was to learn how to put in contacts by myself and I was the one with the object coming towards my own eyes.


I don't think you are hurting OR scaring him.... I think he just doesn't like it... Think about cleaning your toddler's face after she fed herself in the beginning.... I bet she fought you too! LOL! Just be gentle but persistent.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Absolutely true in an older dog, but this is a young puppy, so I am pretty sure that is not the issue' Their initial puppy hair is very soft, and I'd be VERY surprised if Pam trimmed it at all.


I forgot about puppy hair being soft. This was more of a warning before going to the groomer. A warning which I never got!!!! Many of us know how 99.9 percent of groomers feel it is their solemn responsibility to alleviate all dogs of their eye hair!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I forgot about puppy hair being soft. This was more of a warning before going to the groomer. A warning which I never got!!!! Many of us know how 99.9 percent of groomers feel it is their solemn responsibility to alleviate all dogs of their eye hair!!!


LOL! Yup!


----------



## momonbraggslane (Nov 16, 2020)

I use a facecloth wet with warm water. I started by treating him for me touching it to his face and as it was tolerated we moved onto moving closer to the eye, etc. Now I can clean how I need to without issue but it took us 2 weeks daily to get him there.


----------

